# Sticky  Moving threads



## Art Rock

Over the years, this sub-forum has been used for purposes other than it was intended to. It is placed under Music and Repertoire, and defined as "Discussion place for your favourite soundtracks and composers". However, it has gradually become a sub-forum for anything related to movies and TV. 

In line with the general set-up of the site, we decided to move these non-music threads to the Community Forum, leaving permanent redirections in this one.

Future threads on movies and TV series that are not about music should be started in the Community Forum.


----------

